# framebuffer на nvidia

## st. Lucifer

Знаю, что тема поднималась много раз и много где, но перечитав все маны, которые нашел, и просмотрев кучу форумов, так и не нашел решения. Имеется видюха Nvidia GeForce 8800GT, ЭЛТ моник и дикое желае изменить частоту обновленя в консоли хотя бы на 85Гц с дефолтных 60. Пробовал собирать ядро со всеми доступными фрэймбуферами (vesa, uvesa, nvidiafb, rivafb) но ни с одним из них частота не меняется, при этом разрешение и битность встают как надо. Не посоветуете ли, куда копать?

----------

## Nightwelf

У меня не элт, и не такой gf. Я использую fbsplash ядру передаю такие параметры:

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-zen2 root=/dev/sdb4 video=uvesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1680x1050-32@60 splash=silent,theme:powered_by_gentoo console=tty1

initrd (hd0,3)/boot/powered_by_gentoo-1680x1050

короче, жирным я подсветил как раз частоту обновления

ps признаю только uvesafb  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

----------

## st. Lucifer

я ж русским по белому написал

 *Quote:*   

> Пробовал собирать ядро со всеми доступными фрэймбуферами (vesa, uvesa, nvidiafb, rivafb)

 

и  *Quote:*   

> изменить частоту обновленя в консоли хотя бы на 85Гц с дефолтных 60

 

на ЖК по поводу частоты вообще смысла нет париться, а на ЭЛТ глаза сильно устают.

----------

## fank

могу сильно соврать, но лет 5-6 назад мне удалось такое сделать на ЭЛТ

использовался вроде бы rivafb, но без загрузки драйвера nvidia

вроде там просто конфликт был

----------

## st. Lucifer

про то, что проприетарные дрова от nvidia не дружат с rivafb и nvidiafb, я слышал, и таки да - не дружат. А nouveau пользовать не очень-то хочется, ибо имхо, они кривоваты.

----------

## fank

http://pda.gentoo.ru/node/20400

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-831956-start-0.html

этот путь уже пройден?

----------

## st. Lucifer

разумеется...обгуглил уже весь инет  :Sad: 

----------

## Bircoph

Вам придётся выбирать между проприетарным драйвером nvidia и nouveau. Ещё как вариант, не использовать framebuffer вовсе (что я и делаю), а vga шрифт поставить более мелким.

----------

## st. Lucifer

Да разрешение-то встает как надо, частота низкая глаза напрягает... Nouveau ставил буквально пару дней назад, они оказались еще более кривыми, чем я думал. Жаль, придется дальше мучиться и копить на LCD моник)

----------

